# .
,     2 ?

----------


## .

> 


?

----------


## Lada52

:Smilie:

----------

> 


       ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

> ?


  :Wink:

----------


## Lada52

> ?


,  ,   . ,      .

----------

> ,      .


  ,         ,    ,   -,  " "    ,

----------


## Lada52

> ,         ,    ,   -,  " "    ,


 ,     ,   ...  ,  .      ,   ...

----------


## Andyko

*Lada52*,      ,

----------

3  ( ).     .  .
     ( ).      (5 ).  2   (  91 ).  ?     .

  ,        . ? 
        ,      . 

      .    .

----------


## jul-2000

> 3  ( ).     .  .
>      ( ).      (5 ).  2   (  91 ).


 .     -   .



> ,        . ?


 .  "" .



> .    .


  :Wink:

----------


## Lada52

> .     -   .


      .    ,   ,        ?    -, .   .    05   , ??

----------


## jul-2000

> ,   ,        ?


 .             ,  "".



> -, .   .


 .  - .  - ,  / - ,     .

----------


## Lada52

,    ???

----------


## jul-2000

> ,    ???


     .

----------


## Lada52

> .


      0    ,  5 ,   ...    ,  ,      ,   ...

----------


## jul-2000

> ...


     ,     :Smilie:       ,  ,       :Smilie: ))

----------


## Lada52

> ,          ,  ,      ))


          .

----------

.    ,      ,    http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=227614 . 

     ,              (    22  2005 . N 03-4-03/1451/28@,  19  2005 . N -6-03/886@).

----------

> 0    ,  5 ,   ...    ,  ,      ,   ...


     1010243 7  .

    ,      5  . 

    3    ,     ,       .    . 
     ,       .

----------


## Lada52

. 15 . 3 . 149             .     . 7      1010292.
  .     4     ???  1,2  3? :Redface:

----------


## Lada52

> 1010243 7  .
> 
>     ,      5  . 
> 
> .


  5   ,      ,     ,    02,    .

----------


## jul-2000

> 


  -    ?  ?

----------

> ,      ,    http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=227614 .

----------

> . 15 . 3 . 149             .     . 7      1010292.
>   .     4     ???  1,2  3?


   ,      .  -   . 

         ,      .

----------


## Lada52

> ,      .  -   . 
> 
>          ,      .


  ?

----------

,          ,   Lada52         .                    ,                  (   %  )

----------


## Lada52

> ,          ,   Lada52         .                    ,                  (   %  )


, ,    ,    ,     ,      5  . :Smilie:

----------


## jul-2000

> Lada52


     .   *Lada52*    .

----------

> 


  ,   ,   ( )   ,   ,       . 
  ,      009  ,          . 

   ,  ,   
 009 -    .       009 -    .

  .

----------


## jul-2000

> 009


  008



> .


      "   ".

----------

jul-2000,  .

  .       .     .    ,     .     .

    91 .   5 ,  7 ,   2 . 
           ?

----------


## Andyko

> 91


 ?

----------

.

----------


## Lada52

.         05     ,  ????      7  ,     ,  ,   ...

----------


## Andyko

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=227614

----------


## lap4ka

.          .      2    .       ?  !

----------


## ..

> ?


  :yes:

----------


## lap4ka

..

----------


## lap4ka

!
  .  (  )         .      .,       .       :
.62.3  62.1     .
  ?     ?

----------


## ..

> 


  " "?
 ,    ?

----------


## lap4ka

:write: 
     (),    .       ,      .          ,         .   :                  00  00.00.00.         :  ... -   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lap4ka

* ..*,

----------


## 2011

91 .

----------


## lap4ka

*2011*,   -   .

----------


## 2011

,     10     11  1 .

58,2  62,3     
 76  91,1   
91,2 58,2   ,    .
51  76    


   .         .

----------


## ..

> 


- .  :Smilie:

----------


## lap4ka

!!!

----------


## lap4ka

!!!        .      ,    -      ?

----------


## 2011

.          -. 

 ,    ,          .   .169  4. ,     -       ?            .    .

----------


## lap4ka

*2011*,       !!!     )))

----------

